# artificial water ripples



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

i am doing a mount of a bufflehead standing on a rock with water around the water. I will be using wascos artificial water and i am just wondering what is the best and easiest way to create ripples or waves, and maybe a splash effect against the rock?
thx for any replies


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

you can create ripples and splash's many different ways...For the ripples around the rock, you can buy a ripple mould and pour your resin w/accelerated gellin agent. Soon as it gells, peice it around your habitat or bird...then pour the rest of your resin and you can use an air hose from your compressor to manipuate the water to give you waves...It takes a lot of practice to master. Which I haven't yet!!! I would reccomend getting a water/habitat book on the subject. Good Luck and post up some pic's when it's done!


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

THX
i probably wont try the ripples against the rock being this is my first mount with water.


----------

